# 900 likes on tinder in a week..



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Very surprised with the results. I've pushed my anxiety aside and tried tinder for the first time. I have about 900 likes and 75 matches in 6 days. That opened my eyes on how anxiety messed with my head and made me believe I was unattractive when that is clearly not the case


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wow!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, wow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Alostgirl

Congrats.

You seem like an awesome person going by post's.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Uniman said:


> @Alostgirl
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> You seem like an awesome person going by post's.


thank you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ty!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats. 
What did you post on Tinder?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> Congrats.
> What did you post on Tinder?


Just one photo of me that I use in my resume as well, and a boring bio talking about compassion and my interest in writing tbh...


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

You need to show us that photo now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Suchness said:


> You need to show us that photo now.


not comfortable posting it on sas :afr


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

How are you gonna choose ? are they all good un's : /


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Alostgirl said:


> thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

blue2 said:


> How are you gonna choose ? are they all good un's : /


To be frank, most of the texts I've been getting are all talking about friends with benefits or one night stands, which aren't my cup of tea. I'm just using tinder as a means to put myself out there and overcome my anxiety a bit. It definitely wasnt as bad as I thought it'd be. Will be nice if I do find someone on a similar page personality and commitment wise..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cleavage in the photo?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Cleavage in the photo?


Nope, not my style


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're attractive young lady little cub what did you expect lol. Glad it helped your confidence though .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> You're attractive young lady little cub what did you expect lol. Glad it helped your confidence though .


you are the sweetest. ty Kevin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


>


merhaba>


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Alostgirl said:


> Just one photo of me that I use in my resume as well, and a boring bio talking about compassion and my interest in writing tbh...


Cool. 
Good for you. 900 Likes is a lot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About 899 of them are gonna be desperate random dick pic senders


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

that's pretty awesome!... I get like one match a month on bumble :|


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i got 11 matches in over 6 months. a couple replied to my messages, but kind of half-heartedly and then i replied half-heartedly and then that was it mostly.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Snap, that's allot! Glad you pushed yourself out of your comfort zone.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't get too excited. The algorithm knows how to get you hooked at this is the first taste and the first taste is always the sweetest.
Remember, dating sites are set up to keep you on the dating site.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------

